# Black Cat Appreciation Day seeks to bring good luck to black cats



## Robert59 (Aug 17, 2022)

Aug. 17 (UPI) -- Black Cat Appreciation Day, celebrated annually on Aug. 17, started in 2011 by a New York man who wanted to memorialize his sister and dispel myths about black cats.

Wayne H. Morris founded the holiday in 2011 as a tribute to his sister and her 20-year-old cat, Sinbad, who had both died that year.

https://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2022/08/17/Black-Cat-Appreciation-Day-started-2011/1841660746432/


----------

